# Green Dragon bn spawn



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Finally got a good spawn of my green dragons, there is 9 albinos in the mix, and male is sitting on another clutch of eggs.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Long story on the goofy post previously...
But I was wondering if you'll be selling any of these?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes I will be, but not until they reach 1 1/2 inches.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is anew pic of the babies, 2nd hatch are starting to emerge also.
Feeding time


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow! That's great! (Cool that you got that many albinos too! Is that normal?) And, do you only sell them at 1 1/2 inches, to ensure that they are healthy enough to go? Keep posting pics as they grow! (Cute little buggers!)


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Having a few albinos can be normal since the green dragons are a color morph. I usually wait till that size as they transport better and don't stress as bad.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

(You are a very responsible fish mommy!)  I didn't know the green dragon was a colour morph. Interesting!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome Susan!


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Is this breed the "dwarf" Pleco? 
Seems I was reading about them (and can't seem to locate my resource again) that they may only grow to 4/5"
We have a few non bushy nose pleco's that are over a year old and have stayed under 5"
And have one that is at about 8"


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

My trio of adults are only 3 inches. they are dwarfs. I have some bns that will reach 5 inches and some only 3, that isn't counting the fins.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

So have u sold any yet and how much? Got any new pics? And since ur breeding a bunch do u know if I could keep 1 of these and a tiger pleco in a 40 breeder?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have 12 going to lfs in 2 weeks, along with some albinos and browns. I have very few blacks so none of those are going anywhere till I get a group going. Not sure as to how much I would sell individually, my longfins I usually get $9.00 each from lfs so not sure on the green dragons. I'll have to look around and see what they are going for.


----------

